# General Discussion > Opinions >  "Curse of the Asian Man"

## Golgo_13

Here goes someone playing a poor victim again:

http://stuffthatisawesome.tripod.com/awesome/id26.html

----------


## Mandylion

An amusing rant. Even I feel sorry for the guy...

He wasted a lot of time making that page. I can't even get angry about the racist slurs. My wife might be another matter. Just try telling her she is abandoning her culture!

We have all been lonely in love once or twice. I wish him luck.

----------


## jeisan

> The ironic thing about this whole situation is that Asian Guys actually Kick Ass. We're smart, loyal, witty, innovative, goal-oriented, well-behaved, and contributing members of society who don't need to whine and have a parade (I'm looking at you Puerto, Rico) or a million man march just because we're a minority and opressed by "the man" and everyone needs to hear what a hard freaking life we have or how much pride we have because we're a minority or any other such nonsense like that.


actually the ironic bit is how many times he manages to contradict himself in one very long sentance. 
of all the asian guys i know IRL, not one has this whiney little the-world-has-it-in-for-me attitude. feh blah  :Ouch:

----------


## kirei_na_me

All I can do is this: :rolleyes:

I think it's obvious why he hasn't been lucky in love...  :Embarrassment:  Who wants anyone that acts like that?

----------


## Golgo_13

> All I can do is this: :rolleyes:
> 
> I think it's obvious why he hasn't been lucky in love...  Who wants anyone that acts like that?


I rest my case. 

Also maybe it's because he has a small $#@*&.  :Laughing:

----------


## silver angel

he just hasn't met me yet.  :Smiling:

----------


## Jean-Francois

I guess he himself only wants a white girl or an American-born asian. If he wants a traditional Asian girl, he can impress a lot of FOBs with his English or shows them around in the new country.

----------


## Golgo_13

> he just hasn't met me yet.


I haven't met you yet.  :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Sorry:   :Cool:

----------


## mad pierrot

He better be careful, with that kind of complex he could end up pulling a Michael Jackson.



 :Blush:

----------


## Maciamo

> When an Asian guy sees a white guy with an Asian girl, the typical reaction is punk ass fetish ************ and sell out *****. The Asian guy wonders what the white guy brings to the table that he doesn't have, and wonders why the Asian girl can't find what she wants in an Asian male. It makes us feel inferior. It makes us feel that she would rather disregard her culture than be with us.


Does that really matter to "stick to your ethnic group" in love ? That is in fact the kind of reasoning that makes me angry and want to call the guy "narrow-minded" or even "racist". One of the point of international marriages (at least for me) is to learn your partner's culture. "disregarding one's own culture" ? Why would it be the Asian woman who does that ? But anyway the guy is probably frustrated of losing his culture for being born outside Asia (in my understanding with his poiting to Puerto Rican, he lives in the US), so he can't even offer his "ancestral culture". Otherwise he wouldn't be making such bold statement about Asian women disregarding their culture.




> The Asian guy wonders what the white guy brings to the table that he doesn't have


Taken literally, he is visibly talking about "money". I am almost disgusted by this Japanese (or East-Asian) obsession of equating money with a good marriage. It's like it was just a business deal. That reminds me of the joke with the countries' stereotypes about the Chinese, which MadPierrot forgot : 


> On a beautiful deserted island in the middle of nowhere...
> The two Chinese men have set up a pharmacy/liquorstore/restraurant/laundry, have gotten the chinese woman pregnant in order to supply employees for
> their store.


Then, they wonder what love is all about.  :Mad:  That's exactly why some Japanese women are looking for Western men. But then, look at what makes a "good man" for a more traditional minded Japanese woman in my "tayorigai" thread.

----------


## mad pierrot

The tayorigai link didn't work. Is it just my pasucon or is the link down?

----------


## Maciamo

OK, should be working now...

----------


## kirei_na_me

*sigh*

It seems that not only the Asian men have mixed up ideas on what marriage should be, but also the _women_. So, yes, don't forget what was said in the 'tayorigai' thread. It seems when something like this is brought up, those of us that are married to an Asian woman or man automatically want to take up for the one who is being criticized or side up with the one that is making the good point at whatever time. Everything we've come to realize, because of our very up close and personal situation, seems to fly out the window.

The point is that no one should go around picking someone because of their nationality. It's my opinion that anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on their nationality is just narrow-minded and shallow.

----------


## den4

maybe they were trained to be narrow-minded and shallow by their peers and the a-dolts around them....I've seen some people who fear ever leaving their home town because of this...demons forbid that they should ever leave their red-neck comfort zones for another country!  :Laughing: 
I don't believe red necks apply only to Americans living out in the stix....  :Laughing:

----------


## silver angel

> I haven't met you yet.


ahaha neither have I  :Blush:   :Laughing:

----------


## Frank D. White

Now that's when life really can suck!! Thank God for medicare & happy pills(& don't forget disposible ADULT diapers)!!

Frank

 :Blush:   :Poh:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Shocked:

----------


## Golgo_13

> *sigh*
> It's my opinion that anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on their nationality is just narrow-minded and shallow.


Anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on their looks is shallower

Anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on how much money they make or what kind of car they drive is shallowest. 

 :Smiling:   :Giggle:   :Joyful:   :Cool:   :Oops:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Very true, Golgo.

----------


## jet_dee

I thought it was kinda funny...and a BBC friend of mine (British Born Chinese) has told me in the past he prefers seeing Chinese-Chinese to White-Chinese relationships. It's just how certain people, in particular all Asian ethnicities, not just Oriental, are brought up. Culture-wise, it's seen as unacceptable to go for anything outside of your race. And in the Western world, oppression like that no longer needs to be heeded, because the young generation has the freedom to do what they like.
That would probably explain why the guy sees so many Asian girls looking the other way, because they're tired of being pushed towards Asian guys, and want anything but that.
And let me be the first to say amen to that! :-P

----------


## Golgo_13

It's inherent nature for humans to be attracted to and want to mate with someone very much different from you. Mammals produce better offspring if they breed from a larger gene pool.

----------


## Maciamo

> It's just how certain people, in particular all Asian ethnicities, not just Oriental, are brought up. Culture-wise, it's seen as unacceptable to go for anything outside of your race. And in the Western world, oppression like that no longer needs to be heeded, because the young generation has the freedom to do what they like.


Are you saying that Japanese youth has less freedom than Western youth ? I don't think so. The reason lies in the culture itslef that hasn't had time to evolve to cosmopolitanism yet. Another fact is that Japan and even more so other Asian countries (each at different level), are slower to adapt their way of thinking to societal changes.

----------


## Golgo_13

> He better be careful, with that kind of complex he could end up pulling a Michael Jackson.


And come home with Kool-Aid on his breath?

Come home with crayon stains on his shirt collar?

 :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Relieved:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Relieved:   :Shocked:  
 :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Relieved:   :Shocked:

----------


## Jean-Francois

> Anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on their looks is shallower


A lot of guys from Hong Kong are like that but they don't say it.  :Laughing:  





> Anyone who's going to go around saying they want a person strictly based on how much money they make or what kind of car they drive is shallowest.


A lot of girls from China (including Hk and Taiwan), Japan and Korea are like that but they don't say it.  :Laughing:  

The truth is...I would rather be a shallow person with lots of money than a profound person without any money. (^_^)

From my 31 years of experience as a human being, most beautiful women don't care much about poor men with really deep thoughts. But if you are a poor man with really deep thoughts and you are deeply in love with a beautiful woman, in most cases even the shollowest women are nice enough to return the favor by letting you to be their "guardian angel". i.e. chauffer, plumber, listener & etc.  :Blush:

----------


## mad pierrot

Isn't that all that matters? If so, should I plugg into the Matrix? 

Which would you choose, happy lie or cruel truth? Or is the truth not really cruel, but just seems that way, and the lie not really happy, but just blinding?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## EscaFlowne

:Laughing:  
the cruel truth!!!!!!!!I get to be the One!!!!!

[goes to kitchen and eats lumpy oatmeal[matrix1]]

----------


## Golgo_13

Watching poor William Hung performing on the Tonight Show last night (http://www.williamhung.net/) made me think of this thread. 
I can't believe he doesn't realize he's just being made a big joke--a caricature, feeding into the negative image of the Oriental male on national television. I mean, he has NO singing talent, he has a really bad accent you could barely understand what he's saying, and IMO not much in terms of looks, and he has a CD out?!?!?!?!?! -- his album "Inspiration". WTF is that? There have been times when I turned down acting parts because I found them to be demeaning. If he really had talent I would support him 100%--I might even buy his CD. 

It's one thing if someone like Hiromi Goh who really CAN sing and has good looks is also occasionally featured on TV, then people would see how there really are different types of Oriental performers. But they rarely get any exposure on TV and when they do, it's usually a joke like William Hung.

----------


## Jean-Francois

> It's one thing if someone like Hiromi Goh who really CAN sing and has good looks is also occasionally featured on TV, then people would see how there really are different types of Oriental performers. But they rarely get any exposure on TV and when they do, it's usually a joke like William Hung.


Hmm...this sounds very familiar. Ah, it reminds me of the person who's playing the victim!




> I'm finally going to clue you in to the plight all Asian Men face. Have you ever noticed that an Asian Guy is never the stud on campus?

----------


## Golgo_13

> Hmm...this sounds very familiar. Ah, it reminds me of the person who's playing the victim!


How is it familiar?

I welcome you to refute anything I said in my post. Mon frere.

----------


## Jean-Francois

> I welcome you to refute anything I said in my post. Mon frere.


But it's no fun to refute anything you said in your post. ( >_< ) 
I don't like to debate. It reminds me of Ping Pong Ball. 

Anyway, I am going to retreat from this thread now. Ma soeur. (^_^)

----------


## Golgo_13

William Hung's CD. Not a bad selection of songs. Too bad he can't sing. 

http://www.towerrecords.com/product.aspx?pfid=2979084

----------


## Wang

I've read the article of him and I think there is quite a lot of exageration in it. I think there are enough things that we East Asians can be proud about.

----------


## playaa

Wow, how much more wineing can one do? If that is not trying to make people pitty you I dont know what is! What a waste of time for him to make that, no wonder e gets no girls!  :Poh:

----------


## seimeinogakusei

In response to _The Curse of the Asian Man_:
You know that was a really long cry for help. After reading that disturbing article of his, I checked the FAQ section and found something that sums up his whole article. 
*Are you really as Racist / Sexist / Violent / Bitter / Evil / Arrogant as your website makes you seem?*

Yes.

Yep, that about sums it up. Poor thing...with that attitude I'm sure all girls, regardless of ethnic background, will run in the opposite direction of him. I guess he'll catch on one day. Golgo, how do you find such articles?

----------


## Golgo_13

It was posted in a Japanese Drama site's forum.

I know you mean "Student of Life" by your name, but try "jinsei" instead of "seimei" for "life". "Seimei" is used in matters such as life insurance. "Jinsei" is the life that someone lives as a day to day process. BTW, "inochi" is life spirit.

----------


## Porl

haha I read to here : "Is it because they're not as capable as anyone else? No, it's because God hates us." and just couldn't be bothered with reading the rest..  :Laughing:  

Porl''

----------


## nekosasori

I've seen enough asian guys being fascinated with caucasian women to believe this rant can go both ways. 

Also, the guy has clearly not visited places where there are lots of asian guys - they're not any less successful in finding dates in university campuses (like my alma mater) than their caucasian competition.

----------


## Swtess

haha i don't know which part of the world you live in but where i live, asian guys are always the stud.

----------


## Carolgirl00

Personally, I thought that article was pretty funny. And obviously, I didnt take it seriously, even though it had some truth to it. I think it really shouldn't be taken seriously by any one!!!! It was so racist and contradictory, dont even waste your time!! But I saw it as a form of amusement, at the least. =P

----------


## Golgo_13

> haha i don't know which part of the world you live in but where i live, asian guys are always the stud.


Including William Hung?  :Laughing:  

After all, he IS hung.  :Laughing:

----------


## Duo

Funny site. I was very amused

----------


## Roderick Spode

The link doesn't work, but I assume it's _Angry Asian Man_. I'm glad this is the _Opinion_ section, as mine differs from everyone else.

It's actually a _very good_ website, and not by any means a waste of time. The fact of the matter is, regardless of how many Asian men we see successfully dating White women, etc., there is to this day an issue of Asian racism in the west. Just like there is a Black, Hispanic, and White issue. One of the problems concerning the Asian racism issue, is that due to certain demographic, social, and educational issues, it's not taken seriously. There are websites that give very good information on Asian and/or Asian-American/Western issues. But whether intentional or not, the interest doesn't go too far beyond Asians themselves when presented in a more text-book format. And since there's not a lot of actual publications, the information tends to be relegated to the internet.

So....with this comes the _hook_. This is where websites like _Angry Asian_ _Man_ come in that gives much of the same info a text-book style website will give, but with an eye-catching, over-the-top format. Once someone uses phrases like _angry Asian/Asian man_ or _male_, _asiaphiles/yellow fever_, etc., they've got an audience. In reality, if _Angry Asian Man_ doesn't have a girlfriend, it's probably because he is married. The knee-jerk reaction is to claim someone presenting a message like this has to be lonely and/or sexually frustrated, because Western society promotes _self_-improvement/ambition, which acts as a deterrent to focusing on racial issues. And we don't think Asians should voice racial issues, because we don't think they deserve to due to certain demographic reasons. 

But the name _Angry Asian Man_ itself is a _hook_. All one need do is state that White men have a fetish for Asian women, they stereo-type Asian men, etc., and they obtain White and non-Asian readers. They can then present the same valid facts that text-book type websites provide. And yes, AAM _does_ provide solid facts.

----------


## Minty

Actually I know quite a lot of Asian men married to white women, but they are those who were either born in a western country like Australia for example, since I am Australian I know quite a few of them or they are English educated Asian men from Asia say Malaysia for example. 

With Asian men who come from countries who speak poor western languages such as China, Taiwan, Korea or Japan, I have hardly ever heard of them with a white girl. By contrasts it seems that there are many Asian women from these countries who date or are married to white men. I know plenty because those women love to be friends with me here. I on the other hand do not choose girlfriends just because they are Asians and their boyfriends or husbands are white. In fact I would like a variety of friends not just those, after a while it feels like all your friends are clones, not very interesting.

On top of that unlike them I am not from Asia, they all seem to want a white husband to escape poverty or stressful life over there. What ever happen to simply you have fallen in love with somebody??!!!


I met a lot of foreigners since I started studying in the university here, much more than back home in Australia. All of them are here because of dreams they have of Paris or Switzerland. They all tend to think that just because they get a white boyfriend or husband they will have their dream jobs. The truth of the matter is many Europeans these days don’t want to get married they just live together and have children. Not to mention that it depends on the husband you are married to whether his position in the society is powerful enough to get you the job you want. My husband thinks majority of my classmates are dreaming.

My mum seems to agree she says that it is because of the advertising of “haute culture”!

The only foreigners who are just here to study and will return to their countries are often from first world countries from western societies, for examples the US, Canada, Germany Cyprus…etc. Even developed countries’ girls from Asia like Japan and South Korea have the same mission, the determination to find a white French guy as husbands just like poor countries’ girls like from Thailand, Cambodia or the Philippines. The only difference seems to be that many of the developed countries’ Asian girls date younger guys while many of the girls from poor countries date men double of their age and these men are often very fat!

----------

